# Another Range Report



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

My shooting buddy, Billy, and I were back at the range today. We didn’t bring a lot of handguns but we still enjoyed ourselves. I brought my Sistema Colt 1927 45acp and my S&W M6906 9mm; Billy brought his Dan Wesson Pointman 45acp. I can honestly state we had no malfunctions in an hour of shooting. Two fellows shooting in the lane next to Billy became part of outing. These two fellows were shooting a Glock 32 (G32) in 357 Sig. 

Yes, we ended up passing guns back and forth. That is one of the true joys of range time. I was able to shoot the G32 fast and with all the accuracy needed for street use. The gentleman that owned the G32 enjoyed shooting my Sistema Colt 1927 more than his handgun. He was quick to state my Sistema Colt 1927 was easier to shoot well and kicked less. The other chap was shier about firing the Sistema Colt 1927 but once he did he was also a convert. 

My Sistema Colt 1927 has a Series 80 Colt barrel, match bushing, Novak three dot sights, Mac Cormick trigger, sear, hammer, and beavertail. This pistol was put together by Marianne Carniak of the Accurizer Gunshop in Troy, MI and it also received one of her fabled trigger jobs. It is an older pistol that had a lot of use prior to rebuild and therefore lacks any sharp edges. 

How did the Sistema Colt 1927 do when shot alongside Billy’s stainless Dan Wesson Pointman? It holds its own and the Sistema Colt 1927 is easier to shoot fast than the Dan Wesson Pointman. Billy’s pistol gets the nod when it comes to accuracy. If the Dan Wesson Pointman had a carry bevel and one of Marianne’s trigger jobs it would be the clear winner. Lacking these two items I rate them a toss up, I would rather use the Sistema Colt 1927 on the street and the Dan Wesson Pointman on the range.

My S&W M6906 is a police trade in I picked up for a song, it is combat accurate, trouble free, and a fine defensive pistol. The M6906 has a Novak three dot setup for sights and my eyes like them. If I had bought the M6906 first I doubt I would have bought my Glock 19. Both of these pistols fulfill the same function and the M6906 cost me half of what my Glock 19 did. 

Lastly, I found the Glock 32 in 357 Sig to be a hoot to shoot. The G32 roars, spits fire, and is a delightful handful to shoot. I certainly would not feel unarmed if I owned one but I admit I shoot the 9mm and 45acp rounds better. 

Billy and I hope to shoot again next Sunday.

Regards,

Richard


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Glad to here you had a great day at the range. I got to get my hands on one of them .357 Sigs one of these days and give it a whirl.


----------

